# Gelo do Polo Norte vai desaparecer em 2080.



## madzoid (6 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Mais uma noticia

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=749302&div_id=291

Cientistas prevêem que no Verão de 2080 a região já não esteja gelada

O processo de degelo do Pólo Norte vai acelerar drasticamente nos próximos anos, prevendo-se que no Verão de 2080 se encontre já sem gelo, estimam especialistas reunidos na Conferência Internacional sobre as Alterações Climáticas na Alemanha.

Estas estimativas baseiam-se em medições efectuadas através de computadores e bóias distribuídas pelo círculo polar que registam os movimentos das correntes marinhas, assim como as flutuações e a grossura das capas de gelo.

Na apresentação do projecto «Damocles» na cidade alemã de Bremen, o oceanógrafo Eberhard Fahrbach, do Instituto Alfred Wagner para Investigações Polares e Marítimas advertiu que «as consequências deste processo afectaram regiões muito além da Antártida».

No projecto participam especialistas de 45 institutos de investigação, provenientes de 12 países europeus, em cooperação com os Estados Unidos, Canadá e Japão.

Os investigadores relembraram «o papel fulcral que os círculos polares desempenham no clima mundial e que as mudanças nos pólos se mostram mais depress a do que no resto do planeta».

Segundo Fahrbach, não se trata só de apontar para as consequências que o degelo vai ter em espécies como os ursos polares e o seu habitat, mas sim para toda a cadeia alimentar que também vai afectar o ser humano, uma vez que «traz consequências para o peixe que nos é servido à mesa».

Os investigadores prevêem que no Oceano Ártico, o crescente tráfego mar ítimo causado pelo degelo origine graves consequências para os fundos marinhos e aumente a exploração de matérias-primas como do crude e do gás.

No passado mês de Setembro, cientistas norte-americanos já tinham adver tido que os gelos eternos do Pólo Norte se tinham reduzido em catorze por cento, nos anos de 2004 e 2005.

Calcula-se que uma superfície de gelo permanente de 730 mil quilómetros quadrados, mais do dobro da superfície da Alemanha, tenha desaparecido.


----------

